# Gloves for handling wood/splitting/stacking



## BucksCoBernie (Jul 14, 2010)

Im sick of getting new gloves every couple of months.....I've tried 3 different types and I always end up with holes in the fingers. Does anyone recommend a heavy duty glove that will last?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2010)

NO! I have tried them all I just keep going until theres nothing left....Carhart are amoung the best but still only good for around 8-10 cords.


----------



## tw40x81 (Jul 15, 2010)

After ripping up up 3 pairs in very quick succession from the big box stores and feeling ripped off, I ordered the Heavy-Duty Premium Leather Work Gloves from Bailey's.  Definitely worth the $2.95 as compared to the others.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 15, 2010)

I have real good luck with Wells Lamont for summer.  TSC sells a nice insulated work glove for winter.  

Matt


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 15, 2010)

I just have those reversable (you can wear them on either hand) cotton gloves with the black plastic dots on them.  I bought a whole stack (probably 10 pair) from Harbor Freight for just a few bucks.  They are really comfortable and flexible and I have only worn through one pair in the last year and cut, split and stacked over 16 cords so I think that is really reasonable.  Those heavy leather ones just don't let me grip things the way I like and not very comfortable.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought the masonary handling gloves at Menards, the thin rubbery type material, the leather gloves just do not hold up.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I may be in the minority . . . I got tired of wearing out gloves so now I typically don't use them at all when I'm handling wood . . . occasionally I'll get some splinters, pitch on my hands and calluses . . . but no real serious problems. I will use hearth gloves however for loading the stove . . . most of the time.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I think I may be in the minority . . . I got tired of wearing out gloves so now I typically don't use them at all when I'm handling wood . . . occasionally I'll get some splinters, pitch on my hands and calluses . . . but no real serious problems. I will use hearth gloves however for loading the stove . . . most of the time.



Holly smoke you must have some tough hands.....You maybe ready for the mma octagon! lol


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 15, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really . . . I have a pretty sedentary job at work . . . although come to think of it my wife is always complaining about my rough hands and feet . . . she even bought me this sandpaper like thing that she expects me to use on my callused feet . . . even suggested I take a palm sander to them . . . but as for the hands, not really that tough . . . more like I'm just too cheap and tired of having gloves wear out on me.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 15, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet she does.....You stay cheap and they will be able to sand my milling slabs! lol Oh I hate the way gloves wear out throwing wood.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 15, 2010)

I go without gloves quite often, as well- mostly because I'm too lazy to keep track of gloves.  I should buy them in bulk.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jul 15, 2010)

You guy's ever try welding gloves? I don't use 'em with the saw, but moving logs, rounds, and splits they work great. Protect your lower forearms too.


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 15, 2010)

I use latex dipped knit gloves. I'm in the foodservice distribution biz, and throw a lot of boxes. Cardboard is surprisingly abrasive, harder on gloves than firewood. Leather wears out way too quickly. I wear cheap ones in warm weather, Frosty Grips from Speedway in the winter.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 15, 2010)

I wear welding gloves when 1) welding, and 2) firing the kiln.  I find them too warm in the summer (the insulation is too stupid to know if it's keeping you cooler or warmer) and restrictive in the winter.

Also- I occasionally get them too hot in the kiln and they shrink-fit to my hands LOL.  Now that's hot


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I make mine last longer by doing a finger transplant.  Cut the fingers off the first pair of gloves that goes south.  Then when another pair wears through a finger, just insert a good finger into that hole and you are back in business.  In order to do this, the gloves cannot be very tight fitting.

Really, it works pretty well.  Just cut up a pair the other day to use the finger when the newer pairs wear through...


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 15, 2010)

I switched to the latex dipped cotton ones after reading about them here over the winter. They last longer than any leather gloves I have tried. The only problem is the my hands smell like latex rubber until I was them a couple times. I bough three pair at home depot for less than ten bucks.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm with you Jake. No gloves. After awhile your hands will be tough "as needed" and your gloves will always be with you. In fact, today, I am picking slivers from splitting up the last of the hemlock for the 2011-2012 stacks last night. Gloves are like a temporary band aid to make up for insufficient conditioning of your real hands.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 15, 2010)

Because I do all the cutting during the cold months I usually use the Wells Lamont gloves that are pile lined so to keep the fingers from freezing. The gloves with thinsulate lining are terrible so I don't recommend those at all. Many times while cutting though I'll just use yellow fuzzies. Usually by the time I've done the splitting and have tackled the stacking job the weather is warming up and I usually end up using no gloves for about half of the stacking job.


----------



## Bubbavh (Jul 15, 2010)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> I use latex dipped knit gloves. I'm in the foodservice distribution biz, and throw a lot of boxes. Cardboard is surprisingly abrasive, harder on gloves than firewood. Leather wears out way too quickly. I wear cheap ones in warm weather, Frosty Grips from Speedway in the winter.



+1  
I get these at the flea market 10 pair for $6.00  I use them for roofing and firewood. If just 1 or 2 fingers bust through... duct tape it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 16, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> I have real good luck with Wells Lamont for summer.  TSC sells a nice insulated work glove for winter.
> 
> Matt



Matt thats what I wear, seems to work out well. 

zap


----------



## rustynut (Jul 16, 2010)

those latex palms have got my vote (probably 5 to 1 lifespan)
rn


----------



## mike1234 (Jul 16, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> Im sick of getting new gloves every couple of months.....I've tried 3 different types and I always end up with holes in the fingers. Does anyone recommend a heavy duty glove that will last?



Duct tape the fingers, do it when they are new, that will give you a few extra weeks, and then duct tape them again when they develop holes, you can get a couple of extra weeks that way too.  I have my wood gloves - all have my wood gloves - all are duct taped, and the good gloves - no duct tape.

Sorry it's not the answer you want, but it's the same one I got to the same question about 2 years ago - and it seems the only one that really works.


----------



## astrodon (Jul 16, 2010)

I just ordered a dozen heavy duty leather/suede gloves from baileys for what I thought was a really reasonable price.  (I think someone mentioned them earlier in this thread).  So far, one pair has outlasted an entire 3 pack of the cheapies at HD that I tried and I believe they were cheaper per pair as well.  Not even close to a hole in them yet and I have cut, split and stacked almost 2 cords with them.  I use them for most of the splitting, stacking and "rough handling" and I use the latex/knit grippy gloves when running the saw.   What would be nice for me, since I am a righty, would be the ability to just order some right hand ones,  since those usually wear out faster for me.


----------



## wendell (Jul 19, 2010)

Atlas Fit gloves.

The End

 ;-)


----------



## dirttracker (Jul 19, 2010)

I use the cheap woven poly gloves from Baileys over my leather gloves. The woven gloves don't wear out and they keep the leather in good shape. The only drawback; the poly gloves will load up with splinters and stuff over time. It's not a big deal for me, but you have to be careful if you wipe your face with your golves while working. In the summer heat I'll wear the woven gloves alone. They still do a more than adequate job of prtecting my hands and you get some airflow. I bought a dozen pair of these on special a couple of years back - I think I paid about $1 per pair or so - I've only been through 3-4 pairs so far. Of the 3-4 pairs I've used, I have not had any wear out like with the leather gloves.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jul 20, 2010)

Wendell hit the nail on the head: Atlas Fit--light, airy, and bulletproof.  There's not much I do without them now.

The End 2.

S


----------



## Tony H (Jul 21, 2010)

I also like the wells lamont gloves for splitting and stacking but for saw use I get the padded palm gloves. The padded ones have greatly reduced the effects of carpel tunnel and while expensive the price is well worth it.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 21, 2010)

I use those disposable yellow gloves you get at TSC in a 10 pk for wood processing. And good leather gloves for throwing wood into the fire.

 Now a days I wont touch and fire wood without gloves...no special reason really, that's just the way it is. I use to just throw out the yellow gloves once they got a hole in them but a guy on the arboristsite got me too wrapping the holes with duct tape to extend the life of the glove.


----------

